# 06Altima Passenger floorboard wet



## whobreypl (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm new to this forum and would like to know if anyone else has had any problems with their passenger floorboard being soaking wet. The dealer is saying there is nothing defectively wrong, but I just took it back again today and it is soaking wet again.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Have you been running your A/C?


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

That's a good question *WATSON1*.

I wonder if this is the same problem with the rusted floorboard that *PeeBus* had on his 2002 Altima. (http://www.nissanforums.com/general-altima-stanza-discussion/137783-altima-rust-shocker.html)

I have an Altima 2005, and my friend has one too. I'll keep a lookout for any water and ask him if he's ever experienced this. I also know a Nissan mechanic who I'll ask if he's seen this in any customers' cars.


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

I spoke with a Nissan mechanic today and he said that he has not heard of nor seen any Altimas having leaking problems. I posted in another topic (http://www.nissanforums.com/general-altima-stanza-discussion/137783-altima-rust-shocker.html) where *PeeBus* had a rusted out floor pan with the following:



> I spoke with the Nissan mechanic that I know today and he said that he has never seen nor heard of any Altimas having rust problems in the cabin area. He did make a good point that if a little rust were to occur, with any rust-able metal, that in time the rust spreads, with the aid of water or not, and as such could cause the problem listed above.


----------

